# Itchy chin



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella LOVES her chin scratched..she always has. It seems the last month she will push so hard on my hand when I scratch it. She will move her head up and down on my hand when I scratch her there. I dont see anything there..the skin looks ok, no sores, bumps or anything..do you think she just likes her chin scratched or could it be something else? She is eating same food..no scratching ears or anywhere else. She doesnt scratch it often..but when she does she does it so hard. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley does the same thing! He Loves if you really scratch hard on his chin, and will push into your hand. Sometimes he will rub it on the carpet too. I dont think there is anything wrong. Probably just feels good!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks! I guess no one else has this issue..I appreciate your post. I hope hers is just feeling good too  She scratches so hard sometimes that I worry she will cut into her skin!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Late to the party... but yes, Jasper also scratches his chin like crazy in cycles. I associate it with his ear infections. I may be off base here, but they just seem to go hand in hand: head shaking & chin scratching. I thought about getting this to alleviate some of his discomfort

Amazon.com: Zymox Pet Spray with Hydrocortisone, 2-Ounce: Kitchen & Dining

My vet wasn't concerned when I brought it to her attention but it is hard to stand by and not address the problem.


----------

